# Lizardmen List questions



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

So, I tend to run my Slann as Lore of Life... I've been think of experimenting with Lore of Light instead (since I've read a lot of positives)

How does this fundamentally change how your lists run?

For my "life" list, I tend to run a lot of shooty from Skinks and Chameleon skinks (20 skinks and 30 Chameleons) backed up with a core of saurus and Temple Guard... Most games are won in the first few turns... as Dwellers and then use Saurus to tarpit/block with Stone to flesh...

What are the keys to running lore of light?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I use life as well, but I've made a list that works well with either. light basically requires you to gear up for combat, so I imagine a fair few of those skinks will turn into saurus/ temple guard. As it turns out, my life list is pretty much based on attrition in CC, so since I've designed it for combat it works with light. just my two cents.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Could you post the list so I can have a look at it.. I *think* I get what you're saying but I'd like to see it...


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I find that in Light your gunna run Saurus over skinks, because alot of the spells are offencive and defencive buffs, and concidering that skinks already have low defence, it wont help too much for them, but it could very much help conciderably with Saurus.

-Flindo


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

CLT40k said:


> Could you post the list so I can have a look at it.. I *think* I get what you're saying but I'd like to see it...


Sure mate. My 2k list is-

Slann with Cupped Hands of the Old Ones, Focus of Mystery, Focussed Rumination and The Becalming Cogitation. Lore of Life.

Scar Veteran with BSB, Sun Standard of Chotec, hand weapon and light armour. Lately I've been toying with the idea of shifting the magic standard to the temple guard unit, so I can maybe try to get a magic weapon.

Level 2 Skink priest with dispel scroll.

15 Saurus with spears and full command.

15 Saurus with spears and full command.

10 Skink Skirmishers with Blowpipes.

10 Skink Skirmishers with Blowpipes.

15 Temple Guard with Full Command.

8 Saurus Cavalry with Full Command.

2 Salamander Hunting Packs.

This is what I currently play with, since this is what I have the models for. Once I get the models, that Saurus Cav unit will be replaced by two units of three terradons and two more salamanders- the saurus cav are only there to take up points, mostly since I am but a poor uni student. Some may say that those Saurus units are a bit small, but with the survivability given by Lore of Life they do fine. I may get rid of the skink units once I have the terradons in order to get more saurus in there, but for now I need them for their anti-war machine abilities.

When used with life or light, I'm aiming for close combat with my saurus. Obviously, skinks are hunting war machines, or in the absence of war machines, acting as screens/generally pissing people off. salamanders go off hunting heavy cav usually, or in the absence of heavy cav, low leadership hordes. Saurus form the core of my line with the temple guard in between my spear saurus. When using life, the slann casts Throne of Vines, followed by flesh to stone on one Saurus unit, and Earth Blood on the other. I'll often cast The Dwellers Below first, just to make people waste dispel dice, although this requires a decent Winds of Magic roll. Regrowth is usually cast on the Temple Guard. If I have any Power Dice left, I might then attempt to put Shield of Thorns on the Temple Guard to make up for the supporting attacks lost due to the Slann displacing Temple Guard in the second rank. With all of those defensive spells running amok, I then charge into combat (or get charged, either works) and do what Lizards do best- Attrition.

I haven't really used light, but this is how I reckon I'd use it-

Cast Net of Amyntok on the scariest thing I can see- probably the enemy's best spellcaster, or perhaps a war machine/shooty unit that's worrying me in particular. Alternatively could be used to pin down a CC unit/deathstar that I don't want to charge me, but this would probably be a useless gesture considering the Net is based on a strength test.

Cast Pha's Protection on the Saurus unit most at risk from shooting. Not the temple guard, mind you, since they have the Sun Standard.

These are my priorities on the first turn- to minimise damage and generally annoy my opponent. I may then attempt to cast Speed of Light and Birona's Timewarp at the basic level on my Saurus/Temple Guard (based on what I feel is at risk of being charged) to ward of potential chargers. Alternatively if I'm not worried about chargers then I'll do some damage with one of the killy spells.

Second turn is fairly point and click- hope to get a decent Winds of Magic roll and then cast both Birona's Timewarp and The Speed of Light at their higher levels. At first this may seem a tall order, but when you factor in the Slann's Focussed Rumination it seems more feasible. And we're going for irresistibles here- the Cupped Hands should protect against the first miscast, and after the second I'm not too fussed- the slann's done his job and has enough wounds to absorb much of the backlash. Since the higher levels of both spells affect all units in 12", both saurus units and the temple guard will get the full advantage of the spell. After these spells are cast, I charge in and make whatever I'm fighting crap themselves.

There are a few problems with using light like this-

a) You really need decent winds of magic, so luck plays a huge roll. The lower casting values of Life back bad power dice rolls more forgiving, especially when you've taken the Focussed Rumination.
b) the saurus units are probably too small. with life I can get away with this, since I can just regrow/increase toughness, but this can't be achieved with light- the best you can do is hamper enemy shooting. If I wanted to use light, I'd scrap the cold ones, and add five more each to the temple guard and saurus units. This would leave me with another 130pts to play with; I'd probably scrap the skinks for two units of 3 terradons and another salamander, buying upgrades for my scar vet with any leftover points. Especially with the reliance on the Slann blowing up, you'll want at least another five temple guard to absorb this.
c) It requires your Slann to blow up- which means both that you have a need for more luck in the equation, and the strategy is a tad suicidal at best.
d) It relies on spells with enormous casting values- the higher level of Birona's Timewarp is 24+

Hence I prefer Lore of Life. To me it just seems more forgiving. Bear in mind that my list is designed for the Lore of Life, I just reckon it could work well with Light as well (with a bit of luck on my side).


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Sure mate. My 2k list is-
> 
> Slann with Cupped Hands of the Old Ones, Focus of Mystery, Focussed Rumination and The Becalming Cogitation. Lore of Life.
> 
> ...


sounds alot like my tornument list with a little bit more saurus and temple guards minus the Salamanders and add a Steggy.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I wouldn't mind adding a steg, but mine is assembled as an EOTG, and I'm a moron who didn't pin it/use magnets. It's a shame the Engine can't really be used in less than 2k, but now it's been replaced by a Slann for lower point games. Besides, I kinda prefer adding infantry in the current edition. Monsters get bogged down and cavalry, for the most part, is a supporting player at best.

Actually, using light spells on a steggy could be freaking hilarious! Imagine an ancient stegadon with M12, WS10, I10, ASF, and four attacks! XD


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

well in a light lore lizard list l see a lot of people who use EOTG using time warp as well.

even a stegg with giant blow pipes can be deadly with it and both of them will have a crazy charge range


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, the Engine's great, just a bit expensive for lower point games. I probably won't use it again until around 2500-3000pts.


----------

